# Taste and temperature



## mr spook (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi there, I'm rather new to this V60 jive, but really enjoying the tastes I am now getting from my coffee.

Moving swiftly from bought ground to hand grinding has opened up a new world.

Fantastic information on this site, which has definitely sped up the improvements, so thanks all.









One of the biggest improvements in getting more taste has been in dropping the temperature at which I drink.

Definitely now questioning what is a coffee taste? Certainly not what I though it was!

However, this has got me thinking: is the coffee changing the tastes it gives out at different temperatures, or does the taste coming out of the coffee stay constant, while my taste buds change the perceived tastes that they present at different temperatures?

Think I'm going to have to have a wee sit down after writing that...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Bonus points for using the word "jive"









your taste buds are the dominant factor here, in particular the TRPM5 receptor which is responsible for sweet and bitter is heat sensitive.

coffee is going to loose more flavor volatiles when it's hot, but I'd be impressed if you can perceive the loss in the time between brewing to drinking.

try an experiment to see, make a large V60 and pour it between 4 different cup 1. pre-heated with boiling water 2. room temp 3. pre-cooled with cold water 4. pre-cooled with ice-water.

taste and compare over time.

the trick for me is getting the coffee at the right temp, I certainly like it much cooler than it's brewed, I'll often pre-chill a filter cup, and pre-warm a cappa cup (because I don't want to scorch the milk when I froth).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

V60 often gets sweeter (given a ball-park brew) as you get deeper into the cup, but also I find the sweetness easier to access around 50-55C and under, bitterness can rise again as it approaches room temp.

In the cupping protocol sweetness is evaluated as the coffee approaches 38C.

Without wanting to scare-monger, the UN has suggested that it is better health-wise to let drinks cool to below 65c before drinking.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I often wonder if people who say they must add milk to coffee (as both a coolant and sweetner) have ever tried letting the brew cool to optimum drinking temperature. On US forums in particular a lot seem obsessed by hot coffee.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I've recently be thinking about this, I always like my food and drinks hot hit so I don't consume them to fast lol, but I'm finding letting my black coffees cool prior let's you experience more of the flavours that are not as noticeable when piping. I'm just about to try Coffee Compass cherry cherry, will be the lightest roast I've bought, the beans have a lovely sweet smell so I'll be sure to let the brew cool









PS. I know Dave aka Dfk has said this previously but Richard the roastmaster is a very nice guy who you really could just call and ask him what your after, top bloke.


----------



## mr spook (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks, some really interesting info there. I feel an experiment coming on...









One of the things I have definitely had to unlearn has been serving coffee boiling.

Coming from an area of the world that is not exactly known for its tropical temperatures there is a definite tradition of serving everything as hot as you can.

People (my wife included), want to have a mug handed to them too hot to drink, so they can relax while holding it, until it has cooled enough to drink.

I have suggested I serve her cooler V60 coffee which she can taste, and I'll splash out and buy her a hot water bottle to cover the other requirement. Might even go so far as to buy one of those animal shaped furry covers if I'm feeling flush...

Definitely rocking the cooler coffee for taste now!

Cheers.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

get her to do the pepsi challenge with different temp coffee and see which she thinks tastes the best - I do this with guests from time to time with fine to coarse grinds.

I know you didn't ask about this, but I'm assuming you're controlling the temp of the water that you brew your V60 with as well, getting that right is important as well....


----------



## mr spook (Jun 4, 2017)

Sounds like a plan cheers.

Yes, trying to get near 92/93. Given all the other variables, I think getting that one spot on might be next to be tackled. I have a few temp probes etc from my home brew kit so will give them a bit of exercise just to make sure I'm hitting that.

Thanks again.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> I know you didn't ask about this, but I'm assuming you're controlling the temp of the water that you brew your V60 with as well, getting that right is important as well....


It can't be too hot, otherwise it becomes steam and goes up, rather than down. Boiling is the only temp you need to use, large brews might only need boiling once & hold enough heat for preheat & brew, small brews can be rolling in the poring kettle as you start to bloom.


----------

